# washington county hunting club (DUCK ROOST)



## HOG-HEAD (Feb 20, 2012)

the duckroost hunting club is looking for 4-5 members for the 12-13 deer season, we have 13000 acres of privately owned land with alot of game. we have 70 members and are looking to add a few. We stillhunt and run dogs during deer season , doghunting is only on sat and wed( sometimes on fri on holidays) we start dogging the second sat of the season, we also have around 3000 of still hunting only..there is no camping on the club , but we do have a clubhouse that is being worked on that could be used for a night or 2, there are some camping options available...we have everything you need to hunt turkey , deer, hogs and even zone 9 gators......the membership includes all big game, small game , ducks , and 6 miles of river fishing in the ogechee river and bass fishing and duck hunting in our 80 acre private lake....and if your drawn you can have a do it yourself gator hunt on your own hunting club.......contact me for questions...we are not looking for partial members....its got to be the best deal in ga at 1500 per year....dont miss out.. dependants under 18 can come with you , guests 2 visits per year 1st time free, 2nd 50$ , atv can be used to travel to and from stands, guests can come for small game and fishing on a 1-1 ratio.....to much to answer on here...we arent trophy managing but we do manage our herd....looking for some good folks ...pm me your questions


----------



## dawg7478 (Feb 20, 2012)

What part of the county are you in?  Thanks


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Feb 21, 2012)

northern part, we border jefferson, glascock and hancock couties along the ogechee river


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

You won't find a better looking piece of property in the state of Georgia !!!!


----------



## fredw (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You won't find a better looking piece of property in the state of Georgia !!!!


Great piece of property and good folks to hunt and fish with.  This club is larger than some WMAs.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 21, 2012)

I miss the Roost


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 21, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I miss the Roost



I do too bud. Wish I didn't live so far away or I'd be back there again.


----------



## tnhunter80 (Feb 21, 2012)

how is the hog hunting? dogs allowed? price?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 21, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> I do too bud. Wish I didn't live so far away or I'd be back there again.



Heck, If I didnt have to pay for a wedding and a new house I would pony up also! 
Next year though....Being out of the pond is what hurts the most


----------



## dawg7478 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the entire club open to all members on a pin in/pin out basis or are there private areas and private stands?


----------



## deebo (Feb 22, 2012)

*PM Sent*

I have sent a PM.  I am interested in viewing the property in the next few weekends, depending on your availability.  Thanks.


----------



## Buckhunter61 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 5, 2012)

hope i answered all pms.  if i didnt please let me know, been really busy,  anyway yall better hurry the fish in the lake are already biting


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 6, 2012)

there are only 20 memberships in the pond , the fishing and gator hunting  alone is worth the price , then throw in 13000 acres of deer and turkey hunting ,  best deal around


----------



## Buckhunter61 (Mar 8, 2012)

P M sent


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 13, 2012)

we will be on the club on the 31 for a club meeting. if interested we will give tours after the meeting.....400$ deposit holds your spot , rst of the dues are due august 1.....


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 14, 2012)

just filled a spot , welcome to the roost limbhanger


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 14, 2012)

HOG-HEAD said:


> just filled a spot , welcome to the roost limbhanger



Always happy to help


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks TM, we await your return also , i was standing at the boat ramp this morning at 7 30 listening to some sweet music


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 15, 2012)

filled another 1 today , and he is a taxidermist , welcome to the roost trae


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Think I'll take a ride thru this evening, it's been awhile !!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 19, 2012)

HOG-HEAD said:


> thanks TM, we await your return also , i was standing at the boat ramp this morning at 7 30 listening to some sweet music



Hey I appreciate that, dont forget about me.
I will get back in soon. This is my first year with no Roost connection since 1994...
Way too much on my plate this year though. Not to mention no time!
HOQ-Make plans to come by in the following weeks. I'll certainly be around.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll take a ride thru this evening, it's been awhile !!



You suck


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 21, 2012)

already seen a 10 ' gator this week and the bass fishermen are having a great spring ....fishing in a 90 acre private lake , listening to turkeys gobble and watching big gators.....on your own club....priceless


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 22, 2012)

Great place to hunt and fish, caught a 8lb last week out of pond, scott going to try next yr. if a open spot is there. last year in club that im in this year, i miss the dog hunting. me and mr. don has caught some nice fish in the pond. lot of 3 to 4 lb range alot of jack fish.that don jones loves to fish .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Hey I appreciate that, dont forget about me.
> I will get back in soon. This is my first year with no Roost connection since 1994...
> Way too much on my plate this year though. Not to mention no time!
> HOQ-Make plans to come by in the following weeks. I'll certainly be around.




You got my # !!! 




TurkeyManiac said:


> You suck


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Mar 23, 2012)

john we will prolly have a couple of spots left , dont be 2 hard on those bass, i havent even been yet


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 25, 2012)

What is a good contact number to ask a couple questions, havent had any luck thru pms?


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Apr 3, 2012)

we had a great meeting this weekend....got some new members, had a couple not getting back in...still some spots open...lots of tire kickers....if you ever see it you will join...most for the money anywhere


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 4, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 4, 2012)

HOG-HEAD said:


> we had a great meeting this weekend....got some new members, had a couple not getting back in...still some spots open...lots of tire kickers....if you ever see it you will join...most for the money anywhere



Indeed!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Apr 4, 2012)

hey guys and gals  . if you dont want to be in the pond , the dues are 1200....plus we sell raffle tickets 100 worth , that goes to food plots and insurance


----------



## HOG-HEAD (May 7, 2012)

dont forget us . we are still adding members , working on the clubhouse the weekend of the 19. jf your around we will give y.ou a tour ,  guys are tearing up the redbreast in the river .... a couple of 10 lbs bass caught and released in the pond.  lots of game and even gators...give us a look


----------



## Twinkie .308 (May 8, 2012)

"there is no camping on the club , but we do have a clubhouse that is being worked on that could be used for a night or 2, there are some camping options available"

What are the other camping options and when will the clubhouse be available for regular use?


----------



## HOG-HEAD (May 8, 2012)

the clubhouse is being worked on now, we have electricity , we are hooking up the water , water heater, toilet adding stove and stuff,,,,already have a working fireplace...we are building bunk beds in 1 bed room.....not as rough as it sounds...the other options are , ther are several places with rv hook ups within a couple of miles from the club


----------



## HOG-HEAD (May 15, 2012)

we are having a big work day on the 19 th . Anybody want to look around. we will be there....had 2 guys join this week , dont miss out on this offer, when we pull the plug on it , it may be a waitng list when we reach the number....best deal around


----------



## HOG-HEAD (May 31, 2012)

hey guys, im going through a little change at the house , might not get to get on here for a while...please contact me about any questions or for a tour of the club....scott glenn 478 640 1081...contact me or maybe another duckroost member..thanks.. hope to be back soon


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jun 9, 2012)

hey dont forget about the gators....gator season is coming...you can hunt them on your own club


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jun 9, 2012)

i know there a couple of tree breakers in the pond....and lots of tree shakers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll just continue to poach . . .


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 10, 2012)

You have my vote but alas can't afford.  Sound like a fantastic place..Good luck to all this coming season..


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jun 16, 2012)

we only have  a few spots left , then we will shut it down , 1200$ for 13000 acres .. 300$ more to fish a 90 acre pond if you want  , only 13 members are in the pond ..cluhouse with water and electricity ,  we cook on sat mornings...lots of game deer, turkeys,hogs,ducks , gators , smallgame galore .. great club for the money,  some of the nicest folks around , with some of the best landowners....19 square miles of club , 80 miles of interior roads...  call to book a tour...dont wait to long , we have a meeting on aug 4 , that will likely be the last time to join


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2012)

Seriously ya'll , there's not a better deal in the entire state!!





I caught this fish in my avatar out of the Duck Roost . . .


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ya'll , there's not a better deal in the entire state!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jameshenry (Jun 19, 2012)

does that 1500.00 include the wife? and you also said there are camping options what are they? i would have to camp some where are all the members allowed to participate in the doggin on saturday and wednesday,being that we don't own any dogs!!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jun 19, 2012)

yes james that includes the wife anddependents under 18...there are a couple of rv parks near the club and also a state park 5 miles from us..the clubhouse is suitable for a couple of nights at a first come first serve basis....you dont need dogs to hunt with us, evrything is furnished. we have all the dogs , all you need is to show up, draw a stand for that drive ango to it, we make 5or 6 drives a day , you draw stands before evry drive..the stands are on the roads and interior roads and spaced out a safe distance from each other....all you need is a shotgun , orange vest , buckshot and a little luck..pm me if you have any more questions


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jun 25, 2012)

had a couple of calls ,  had 2 guys join , getting close to the number , call to set up a tour


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 15, 2012)

had another guy join this week . got a couple more in the works ,  dont miss out ...club meeting on aug 4


----------



## larmour (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm sure y'all already have someone doing yalls food plots, but would ya'll be interested in trading out membership or partial membership for someone to do food plots/land clearing, etc.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 23, 2012)

we have lots of people with equipment , they usually do all the tractor work..thanks for asking...we only need a couple more and people are really starting to call and get interested in hunting season


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 3, 2012)

we are having a workday on sat the 4 th ,  stop by and check us out , still need some members.....lunch at 12 ....meeting to follow


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 10, 2012)

had 2 people join at the meeting ,  need 2 more then we are done...the clubhouse has been fixed , can stay a night or 2 in it now...will sleep 6-8 people


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 19, 2012)

hey guys i made a mistake , we are in zone 9 for gators....anyone interested let me know.....need just 2 members


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 26, 2012)

1 more member and we are done for this year....next 1 is going to go fast


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Sep 6, 2012)

alrighty then , we got him today....all you tire kickers and people looking to kill a 130 inch deer for 200$ in a 300 acre club, yall have a good year , the duckroost is full...its time to get to some serious 
hunting....good luck to you all


----------

